# Lake Shore



## Chief Squatting Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

How does one go about getting a lake shore permit? I heard it’s a raffle but I am not sure any help would be great.


----------



## Chief Squatting Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

hello anyone?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't hunt that area myself, but from what I hear, there is a lot of competition for those permits. People on here who know may not pipe up because it may cause them to miss out. Maybe stop by a gas station in that area, or knock on a few doors to see what people know. I bet the city halls for the local municipalities would be able to get you some info also. Sorry I couldn't be more help, but this is what I would do if in your position.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

From what I hear, you'll have a better experience at a bird farm.


----------



## spork40 (Oct 8, 2007)

the permit is not hard to get, it is just hard to find birds in three days. if you want more info last year the guy in charge was one of the shepards down at the egg farm in lake shore.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Just like everywhere else in utah, you'll see more racoons and skunks than pheasants. There are a few left, but if you're idea of fun is walking 10 miles over 10 hours and seeing 2 hens, then that is the permit you want.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... =1&search=

Just saw this on KSL. Hope it helps, CSD!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Its a waste


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

its just a huge zoo dont wast your time and your money


----------



## diverslayer (Jun 24, 2010)

It's good to hunt if you can get on some of the private property. Most of the farms post there fields so you can't hunt them. So you end up huntin the same field with a billion other guys.


----------

